# بخصوص المنتدى



## Messias (1 نوفمبر 2005)

بسم الله القوى


ارى ان المنتدى المفروض يكون للمواضيع المسيحية فقط و الروحية


و ليس لمناقشات الأديان يجب نقل مواضيع الأديان الى منتدى حوار الأديان العام  او منتدى الأسئلة و الأجوبة



منتظر الرد


----------



## My Rock (1 نوفمبر 2005)

كلامك صحيح جدا و هو ما دفعنا لفتح قسم خاص بحوار الاديان... شوي شوي بننقل المواضيع الخارجة للقسم المناسب


شكرا على التنبيه و الرب يباركك...


----------



## استفانوس (1 نوفمبر 2005)

انا معكم حتى نستطيع ان نجاوب على كل الاسئلة بسهولة


----------



## Coptic Man (2 نوفمبر 2005)

*انا كل ما الاقي مواضيع بنقلها بس مع الاسف اليومين دول مشغول في كذا حاجة اعتذر عن عدم نقلها *


----------



## Messias (4 نوفمبر 2005)

المفروض ان الأعضاء بنفسهم هما يكبوا المواضيع فى اقسامها


----------



## My Rock (4 نوفمبر 2005)

اخي الحبيب Messias

كلامك صح, لكن مش الكل بيعمل هذا الشئ, لذلك نحن بحاجة الى مشرفين جدد, و انا شايفك فعال بالمنتدى و الرب يباركك, فيكون لنا الشرف اذا قبلت بالانظمام... ارسلي رسالة خاصة بهذا الخصوص


الرب يستخدمك لمجده


----------



## Messias (4 نوفمبر 2005)

انا شايفك فعال بالمنتدى و الرب يباركك, فيكون لنا الشرف اذا قبلت بالانظمام... ارسلي رسالة خاصة بهذا الخصوص



شكرا لمحبتك 


جارى ارسال الرسالة


----------

